# CANCELLED South Haven Steelheaders Tacklepalooza 2/26



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Anybody going to this? I've sold a lot of stuff here but left with more than I sold! LOL!


http://southhavensteelheaders.com/events/


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Just found out it was cancelled due to lack of sellers. Too bad, always a good time.


----------

